# IPOD Sound System



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sounds like we all got ours at the same time. I just finally got mine through Al & Ed's Autosound. It's also a Blitzsafe unit, they used Monster cable wires from the trunk to the center console where I have the wire coming out between the carpet and center cupholders on the passenger side. Then I supplied the Monster cable iPod wires to convert to RCA and Monster Cable charger. 

CurrentlyI have the Headphone wire running inside the coiled monstercable charger with the iPod sitting in the cupholder. But I have another piece ordered through Al and Ed's to mount the iPod on the dash (made to fit E46) after which I will have the power and audio cable routed through the glove box.

It sounds soooooo much better than FM modulators, I had one to hold me off until the Blitzsafe piece came in. The FM modulators just sounds like really really bad stereo. 

BTW: I think the iPod sounds best in the car when equalizer setting is set to electronic or treble booster and volume on the iPod is set somewhere between 3/4 and 8/10.

Surprisingly... I think it sounds better than regular CD'S


----------



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

Woody said:


> *You would press the mode button to access the CD changer & then "Disc 1-99" shows on your radio & the music from the ipod comes through. So, you can adjust the volume through your steering wheel but you will not be able to change songs or adjust the settings on the iPod. *


Hmm maybe someone might be able to figure out how the iPod's wired remote works so that we can make a plug that allows control through the factory stereo.

all we really need is to be able to skip tracks & pause/ automatically pause when the car is turned off.


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*WildPANDA*

Hey that sounds like a great and clean setup.

Would you happen to have the location and phone number to the Al & Ed Autosound shop? I also live in socal and I want to mirror your set up...it sound too cool.

Thanks!


----------



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: WildPANDA*



rockshox said:


> *Hey that sounds like a great and clean setup.
> 
> Would you happen to have the location and phone number to the Al & Ed Autosound shop? I also live in socal and I want to mirror your set up...it sound too cool.
> 
> Thanks! *


I am sure you can go to any Al and Ed's... I was dealing with a guy named Pax & Colon at the Laverne store. But then Pax moved to the main office and handled it from there... so any Al and Ed's should be able to handle it.

Only thing is... I know that with both Soundgate and Blitzsafe... they might be on back order still which is why it took me sooooo long to get mine. Eventually Pax went through an internet vendor for me.

The cradle I am gonna use for the iPod is by Panavise...

http://www.panavise.com/f/comm/indash/indashviewfinalimage.html?modelID=32203572236766917

that piece is still on backorder.


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

iPod and iTunes users should check out www.apple.com for info regarding the new iTunes 4 with it's online music buying service. I haven't downloaded it yet but it looks like all songs can be purchased for 99 cents.


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*Exact location of wiring/*

Does anyone have photos of the factory prewired cd setup in the truck of a 3 series?

Is it hard to get to?

Seeking Advise.


----------



## Proofrock (Sep 19, 2002)

If you go to www.my330i.com, they have a great step by step writeup with photos for installation of an XM receiver through the factory changer setup. The ipod adapter installs the same way, and there are photos showing you exactly where to look. To get to the harness, you simply loosen the trunk liner. It's very easy.

Link:
http://www.my330i.com/mod18.php


----------

